# amazon leather cover's hinges cracked my kindle 2



## pbailey (May 25, 2009)

the hooks that attach the leather cover created cracks on the edges on my kindle 2. i noticed the cracks about 2 weeks before these pictures were taken and didn't quite realize that they were cracks (at the beginning they looked like scratches). amazon said could have been a defective cover (or defective plastic on my kindle) and hopefully this is just an isolated incident.

on the plus side amazon did send me a new kindle 2 and cover through next day mail.

the setup and transfer of books to my replacement kindle 2 was seamless.

here is the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbe/sets/72157618786251744/ to the photos.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yikes, those are some bad cracks!  Glad they're sending you all new, though.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh, sorry your K sustained an injury.  That crackability has always kind of worried me.

Glad Amazon took care of it all for you!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow. That was bad. Thank goodness they took care of it. I would be afraid to use the hinges again.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Just wanted to also say that I am glad Amazon took care of you. I would never buy a Amazon cover....on my K1, the cover broke about 15 minutes after owning it......my K2 has a nice Belkin material type cover and not at $ 80....... I have no idea why people are spending so much on covers...good luck !


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

brianm said:


> ....... I have no idea why people are spending so much on covers...good luck !


Oh Brian, you might want to duck and run before an Oberon fanatic throws something at you 

We all have our obsessions, and for some of us, it's our Kindle and the covers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kim said:


> Oh Brian, you might want to duck and run before an Oberon fanatic throws something at you
> 
> We all have our obsessions, and for some of us, it's our Kindle and the covers.


Agree with you. It is OK Brian we'll only throw soft things at you. LOL


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wow those are some awful cracks.
Glad you have your replacement,and are back to enjoying your K2


----------



## Steffiesunshine (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow!  Now I'm worried.    I have an M-edge cover with hinges.  Amazon probably would cover cracks NOT caused by their own hinged covers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Like everyone else said, those are some bad cracks.  I'm glad it turned out okay.
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad you are back to reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My guess is they have had this problem with other kovered Kindles since they were so responsive.  Interesting, and glad you are back in business!  You might consider a different cover though.

Betsy


----------



## Barttorvik (Jun 25, 2009)

This has happened to me now, too.  Unfortunately, Amazon is not being so responsive.  First they told me the problem was due to "customer use patterns."  I asked, "You mean, like, reading?"  Now they are offering to send me a new kindle for a $200 "service fee."  This is not good.  Not good at all.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

pbailey said:


> the hooks that attach the leather cover created cracks on the edges on my kindle 2. i noticed the cracks about 2 weeks before these pictures were taken and didn't quite realize that they were cracks (at the beginning they looked like scratches). ...
> 
> here is the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbe/sets/72157618786251744/ to the photos.
> 
> ...


Here is how I fixed my leather cover to avoid the problem.

The Kindle2 attaches firmly within the Amazon leather cover, using metal clasps to its left side. But the right side is free to swing when the cover is opened or closed. I was concerned that damage to the Kindle was possible because of that freedom of motion. So I made a simple fix, using short lengths of elastic tape from my wife's sewing box and some super glue (glued to the cover, not to the Kindle). The new tapes wrap around the free corners of the Kindle to hold them securely in place.

http://f.imagehost.org/0154/Kindle-cover-mod.jpg


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Dave said:


> Here is how I fixed my leather cover to avoid the problem.
> 
> The Kindle2 attaches firmly within the Amazon leather cover, using metal clasps to its left side. But the right side is free to swing when the cover is opened or closed. I was concerned that damage to the Kindle was possible because of that freedom of motion. So I made a simple fix, using short lengths of elastic tape from my wife's sewing box and some super glue (glued to the cover, not to the Kindle). The new tapes wrap around the free corners of the Kindle to hold them securely in place.
> 
> http://f.imagehost.org/0154/Kindle-cover-mod.jpg


very nicely done, Dave


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

pbailey said:


> the hooks that attach the leather cover created cracks on the edges on my kindle 2. i noticed the cracks about 2 weeks before these pictures were taken and didn't quite realize that they were cracks (at the beginning they looked like scratches). amazon said could have been a defective cover (or defective plastic on my kindle) and hopefully this is just an isolated incident.
> 
> on the plus side amazon did send me a new kindle 2 and cover through next day mail.
> 
> ...


Oh man, that is horrible.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Is the Amazon case the only one to use that kind of hinge/hook type of fastener to hold the Kindle?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Is the Amazon case the only one to use that kind of hinge/hook type of fastener to hold the Kindle?


No, a couple of the M-Edge ones and the newest Cole Haan's have the hinge mechanism as well.

It's really a matter of being very careful, since there's no attachment to keep the Kindle from swinging towards the front cover, cracking the plastic frame against metal hinges that aren't at all flexible. The DX and its cover address this by built in magnets that hold the DX to the back cover; there's no such protection for the K2, and it's fairly obvious that Amazon must have added the magnets to their design after a number of K2 issues. But if you stay conscientious about how you hold & handle your K2/cover combo, you're a lot less likely to ever see damage of this type.

The hinges are a great innovation for those who prefer the floating look, and I won't dismiss a cover outright just because it has them, but I do take extra care when I'm using mine.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

My official Kindle 2 Amazon cover has done fine, but I also used a large piece of velcro to attach the right side back of the Kindle to the cover so it doesn't swing.  No problems, it remains hidden and was very easy to do.

luvshihtzu


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

I've read it happens when people open it from the back and then try to open it wide.  There's a lever-effect then on the Kindle case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Barttorvik said:


> This has happened to me now, too. Unfortunately, Amazon is not being so responsive. First they told me the problem was due to "customer use patterns." I asked, "You mean, like, reading?" Now they are offering to send me a new kindle for a $200 "service fee." This is not good. Not good at all.


Have you asked to speak to a supervisor?

Betsy


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

Ouch.

I almost bought an Amazon cover, cuz it was cheap. Then I heard the very same thing happening to other Kindle owners, so I ended up buying a Noreve. They have a nice rail system that holds the Kindle secure. It may cost more, but the protection is good insurance.

http://www.noreve.com/brand/Amazon/product/Housse_cuir_Amazon_Kindle_2_Tradition.html
http://www.casescoop.com/2009/04/29/video-review-and-more-pictures-of-the-noreve-amazon-kindle-2-case/ (video)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

back2nature said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I almost bought an Amazon cover, cuz it was cheap. Then I heard the very same thing happening to other Kindle owners, so I ended up buying a Noreve. They have a nice rail system that holds the Kindle secure. It may cost more, but the protection is good insurance.
> 
> ...


I dismissed the Noreve because it was so spendy. But after looking at your links, especially the video, I might reconsider.


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

kim said:


> I dismissed the Noreve because it was so spendy. But after looking at your links, especially the video, I might reconsider.


Yes, it does seem a big additional expense. Most people have to save up first for the Kindle, now spend more money on a cover! Yikes. But as you can see from the board here, many people have purchased pricey covers to protect it. Some decorative, some plain. It's sad if the Kindle gets broken because the cover doesn't do it's job. I'm really surprised that Amazon offers a cover like that.


----------



## alliegaga (Jul 9, 2009)

My cover did the same thing and now Amazon is saying that their "design team" tested the cover and it is a "user problem not a defect".  I am VERY unhappy seeing that it is clearing a defect.  There is nothing on the website to the effect that the cover "can cause damage to Kindle if improperly used".  I still don't know how one can improperly use a electronic book that sits on the bedside table only and is read at nite.  I am VERY disappointed. Supervisor was NO help at all.


----------



## Kivrinsmum (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm having the same problem with my M-Edge case.  The cracks started to appear last night and are no where near as bad as those pictured above, but I'm really unhappy.  I have to take it out of the case and can't take my books with me anywhere until I find something new to hold it.  I haven't contacted Amazon yet, but I suspect they won't do anything useful.  If this is user error, then this is one miserably designed device.  It's new to me and since I rarely spend on pricey electronic equipment (this was a very unexpected gift), I've been a little in awe of possessing such a thing, and very gentle with it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Does your medge case have hinges?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

You are all scaring me!  

I went out today and bought some velcro dots to hold the K2 against the back cover.  I don't like the idea of sticking velcro to my Kindle, but I don't want to spend the money on a new cover right now.  I'm not sure if I can hold out though, a new cover just might be in my Kindle's future.


----------



## boxwave (Jun 17, 2009)

pbailey said:


> the hooks that attach the leather cover created cracks on the edges on my kindle 2. i noticed the cracks about 2 weeks before these pictures were taken and didn't quite realize that they were cracks (at the beginning they looked like scratches). amazon said could have been a defective cover (or defective plastic on my kindle) and hopefully this is just an isolated incident.
> 
> on the plus side amazon did send me a new kindle 2 and cover through next day mail.
> 
> ...


Wow those cracks are pretty bad... Happy to hear they took care of it though. We carry some nice cases, actually we just got them in. This ones my favorite, it has that "vintage traveler" kind of look: http://www.boxwave.com/products/siennaleatherelitecase/amazon-kindle-2-sienna-leather-elite-case_3469.htm


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

boxwave said:


> Wow those cracks are pretty bad... Happy to hear they took care of it though. We carry some nice cases, actually we just got them in. This ones my favorite, it has that "vintage traveler" kind of look: http://www.boxwave.com/products/siennaleatherelitecase/amazon-kindle-2-sienna-leather-elite-case_3469.htm


I am sorry to point this out but if the issue reported above for both the Amazon and the Medge Go cases is the "hinge" then there is a problem.
From the advertising copy on your link: "Uses Amazon Kindle's compatible hinge system to hold your device securely in place" .
While I have both of the original cases mentioned and have never had or noticed a problem with either, I do not dispute the owners who have reported here. So this case would not provide a solution.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> I've read it happens when people open it from the back and then try to open it wide. There's a lever-effect then on the Kindle case.


I always assumed that was the only way to cause the damage several have described. I have one on my DX (until I decide on the Oberon or Norever), and it seems if opened from the front, you shouldn't have any problems. At least, I hope that's right.


----------



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

See, that makes me think about this resent review:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2M9GCALPPA6AX/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm



> I have had my Kindle DX for almost a month, and thought the cover was very well designed. But yesterday, I found a slight bulge in the case of the Kindle above the upper clasp, and a small crack. Unlike the experience of others who have commented on the same issue, I got the same excellent customer service I've always gotten from Amazon. They said it was a known problem and that they would overnight me a new Kindle. They said the cover is being redesigned. So I'm waiting to see if they come up with something new.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

And then there's this ... (sort of unbelievable)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2009472082_amazon_sued_for_cracking_kindl.html

"Amazon sued for cracking Kindles, $5-plus million sought in class action

Posted by Brier Dudley

You've heard about cracking open a book, but how about cracking open a Kindle?

Apparently this is happening to some owners of Amazon.com's electronic book who also bought the optional, $30 protective cover, including one unhappy gadget lover who filed a federal lawsuit today in Seattle. . . . "

Read the details at the link.

I've had mine almost 5 months now. I use the case a lot. On off, on off, on

Not a thing is happening to it. I love it. And the cover. But I almost inadvertently opened my DX from the wrong side the other night and wondered why it was resisting my opening it further! The DX version cover is not built as well as the first one, for the K2. It doesn't fit back in automatically. I have to manually make sure it springs back up. So I'll try another one Amazon case in case it's better than what I had for this DX.

In the meantime, I'm mulling M-Edge's Platform and an Octavo or whatever that is called. I like to use my DX out of the case.

They really need to do a new design because people using it in a dark room may well open the wrong


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> And then there's this ... (sort of unbelievable)
> 
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2009472082_amazon_sued_for_cracking_kindl.html
> 
> ...


Wow


----------



## jh8558 (Jul 15, 2009)

The exact same thing happened to me and I Amazon replied that it is user error, not covered under warranty, and will cost $200 for them to repair.  This is clearly a design flaw and Amazon should do the responsible thing.  How disappointing.


----------



## boxwave (Jun 17, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> And then there's this ... (sort of unbelievable)
> 
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2009472082_amazon_sued_for_cracking_kindl.html
> 
> ...


Its on gizmodo too~ haha heres the link: http://gizmodo.com/5315281/angry-kindlers-sue-amazon-over-case-defect-demand-5m-in-damages


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

jh8558 said:


> The exact same thing happened to me and I Amazon replied that it is user error, not covered under warranty, and will cost $200 for them to repair. This is clearly a design flaw and Amazon should do the responsible thing. How disappointing.


jh, call again and get another representative and supervisor.

They need to JUST replace the Kindle - it is obviously a design error that users CAN do this
(especially in the dark as I almost did) and they put NO 'cautions' in place when sending
the cover to warn people not to open it from the other side inadvertently (upside down).

Call them, and with this lawsuit (even w/o merit at that ludicrous $amount) they'll
98% just replace yours the way they've been replacing others'.


----------



## jh8558 (Jul 15, 2009)

You a right.  since all the press came out on the law suit their official policy changed and they are replacing my Kindle.  There was no need to haggle or talk to a supervisor.  I said you told me it would cost $200 two days ago and now I am hearing that you are replacing them and the rep said "You a right - our policy changed."  I am happy to report that they are still placing service first.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a problem with K2s cracking when using the *M-Edge Go *covers? It has a hinge in the cover spine.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't have an M-Edge Go, so this comment is based on evaluation of pictures and discussions in these threads.

It appears that the M-Edge Go uses the same hinges as the Amazon cover; but it also has elastic retainers for the "free" corners of the K2 (which the Amazon cover does not). The elastics should prevent accidentally stressing the hinge points of the K2 if the cover is opened from the back side, by mistake. The apparent cause of the K2 fractures is allowing the free-swinging K2 to strain the hinge points, causing cracks. The M-Edge Go's elastic retainers should prevent that from happening.

I haven't heard any reports of a cracked K2 that was mounted in an M-Edge Go.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I did some looking around at Amazon and the Cole Haan also has the hinge, but has no way of holding the Kindle to the the back cover. It's like a $100 version of the Amazon cover. 
http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJPY/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1248734127&sr=1-23
BTW, this is for the K2.


----------



## Dan112 (May 8, 2012)

Same happen to my wife's kindle.

Bought it new took it out of the box and put it in the "kindle" hard cover and laid it on her dresser, it sat there unused from that time (xmas) till now with a nook sitting on top of it.

Moving the camper over to the site and it goes, open the cover to see if it needs a charge to find it has cracks clearly caused by the cover. I didn't see this thread until after googleing "Kindle cover cracks kindle" to see if anyone else had suffered same. Clearly not an isolated incident.

Just ended chat with Amazon, they are shipping out a new replacement at no charge to us.

Thank you Amazon!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Dan, I don't think it could have cracked the Kindle just sitting there untouched on the dresser - mostly the damage caused by these covers is the result of picking it up or trying to open it by the back cover instead of the front - and even from not hooking the Kindle in properly in the first place.

If you take care not to do that when you have your replacement, you shouldn't have any more problems.

I've had one of those covers since I had my K3 back in August 2010 and it hasn't damaged the Kindle or even marked it in any way around the hinge holes, even though it's been used on a daily basis and even removed / put back into the cover a number of times.

Good luck with the replacement - and welcome to Kindleboards!


----------

